# Äschen fischen mit der Pose



## Trout killer (22. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Leute wie angelt ihr so auf Äschen mit der Pose z.B.
welche Köder ,welche Montagen usw.

Es wäre ned wenn ihr mir schreiben würdet

Gruß
Trout killer:m


----------



## gismowolf (23. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Trout killer!
Äschenfischen mit der Pose ist bei uns seit dem Kormoran-Überfall
(finde leider keine andere Bezeichnung)verpönt!!
Die riesigen Äschenbestände unserer österreichischen Voralpenflüsse wurden zum Großteil vernichtet!Deshalb gibt es seit damals in den von mir befischten Gewässern Traun und Ager 
ein absolutes Fangverbot für Äschen!Seit Jahren werden Besatzaktionen mit Förderung der Landesregierung durchgeführt,
aber der Erfolg läßt noch auf sich warten!
Als bei uns vor vielen Jahren noch sehr viele Äschen in allen Altersstufen unsere Flüsse und vor allem die Traun bevölkerten,
fischte ich hie und da auch mit Pose auf folgende Art und Weise:
Eine schlanke Stachelschweinpose oder eine selbstgemachte
Pose aus Balsaholz mit einem (1)Bleischrot in dem zur Pose passendem Gewicht sowie ein mindestens 80-100cm langes Vorfach in Schnurstärke von 0,12-0,16mm.Das extrem lange Vorfach deshalb,damit der Köder voraustreiben kann!Die Äschen 
stehen meist im Mischwasser zwischen der Strömung und dem
langsamer fließendem Wasser im Uferbereich!Als Köder nahm ich
Larven der Köcherfliege,die als Sprock oder Stein-,bzw.Holzhäuseln bekannt sind!Aber ein quicklebendiger Mistwurm ist auch sehr gefragt
Aber sag mir doch bitte,in welchem Gewässer Du fischen möchtest!


----------



## Trout killer (23. Dezember 2003)

*21570552*

Es ist ein mittelgroßer Fluss in Bayern so etwa 3-4 meter breit dort
gibt es Äschen mit bis zu 65 cm groß wahre Riesen für eine Äsche
und ich habe mir gedacht wenn die Schonzeit der Äsche vorbei ist
probire ich es ein mal mit der Pose der Fluss ist teilweise schnell fliesend aber es gibt auch ruhige Strecken mit tiefen Gumpen dort 
wo die Äschen stehen ich habe schon ein Paar an der Fliegenrute
dran.


----------



## Trout killer (23. Dezember 2003)

*21570552*

Schreibfehler sind zur belustigung !!!!


----------



## Case (23. Dezember 2003)

Die selbe Methode wie Gismo hab ich auch recht erfolgreich geangelt ( auch vor den Kormoranen) . Bei uns war Mais ein recht fängiger Köder. Du Wirfst die Montage ein, und paar Maiskörner hinterher. 

Gruß
Case


----------



## Trout killer (23. Dezember 2003)

*21570552*

Danke für deinen Tipp


----------



## til (23. Dezember 2003)

Du kannst auch Nymphen oder "Rote Angeln"(Rotlackierte Angelhaken=Mückenlarevn Imitation) als Köder nehmen. Also Quasi Ffiegenfischen mit Pose.


----------



## gismowolf (23. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Trout killer!
Ist die Äsche bei Euch schon in der Schonzeit?
Wenn Du jetzt noch drauf fischen kannst,dann tu es doch!
Meine größten Äschen hab ich immer Jänner und Februar
in den Mittagsstunden bei Sonnenschein gefangen!Da steigen sie
auf winzige Trockenfliegen wie z.B.Blue Dun ohne FLügel gebunden auf 18-er oder 20-er Haken.Am liebsten beißen sie 
auf "abgesoffene"Trockenfliegen,die so ca.1-2cm unter der 
Oberfläche treiben!Also nicht nachfetten!!!
Zu Deinem Gewässer : Eine Äsche über 50cm gilt als kapital!
Meine größte gelandete maß ganze 58cm und hatte knapp 2kg!
Deine Äschen werden ein ganz vorzügliches Nahrungsangebot haben.Wenn Du mal eine große fängst,untersuche bitte den Mageninhalt und sag uns Bescheid!Danke!


----------



## Trout killer (23. Dezember 2003)

*21570552*

Danke für deinen Rat

Gruß 
Trout killer


----------



## Trout killer (23. Dezember 2003)

*21570552*

Hi Gismowolf
Ich hoffe du hast meine Mail bekommen bitte schreib so schnell wie möglich zurück danke


----------



## gismowolf (23. Dezember 2003)

Sitz jetzt im Job!Bis heute abend!


----------



## Knobbes (23. Dezember 2003)

Am besten ging es bei mir, mit einem Feinen Schwimmer und einem längeren Vorfach, ca 50 cm bis 100cm .Ein 14 er Haken mit einem bis 2 kleinen Mistwürmern bestückt, ind dann an den Äschen vorbei treiben lassen. Im Frühjahr nach der Schonzeit fängt man die Äschen eher am Grund, im Sommer dann das Vorfach mit einer kleinen Styroporkukel auftreibend , beisen da eher an der Oberfläche, wegen der Flugnahrung.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## kämml (28. Dezember 2003)

servus  Trout killer

Habe letztes jahr sehr schöne Äschen mit der Matschrute, Vorfach 0,14 und braunen 14 und 16er Goldkopfnüymphen überGrund gefangen. Brauchst du vorfachblei sollte der abstand zur Nymphe mindestens 30 cm betragen.


----------



## Psion (30. Dezember 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fische mit einer Feststellpose (ca. 7g Balsazäpfchen). Als Köder dienen Nymphen, Roter Angel oder selten Mistwurm. Das Geheimnis wenns den eins ist, besteht darin den angebotenen Köder knapp über Grund präsentieren zu können. Am besten erreicht man das indem man sein Vorfach mit Bleischroten verschiedener Grösse bestückt und zwar die grössten zuerst und dann gleichmässig verteilt bis zur kleinsten und damit mein ich wirklich klein, bis ca. 10cm vor dem Köder.
Wichtig ist dann auch die Einstellung der Tiefe damit man knapp über Grund angelt.
Damit der direkte Kontakt zum Köder besteht verwende ich eine Laufrolle die es einem ermöglicht blitzschnell den Anhieb zu setzen ohne lästigen Schnurbauch.
Bei uns hier in der Gegend (Raum oberer Zürichsee, Schweiz) wird z.B im Linthkanal erfolgreich im Winter mit dieser Montage
gefangen.

Wünsche allen ein frohes neues Jahr.
Gruss Psion


----------



## fliegenfischer47 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Äschen fischen mit der Pose*

Hallo
Kann man den Beitrag bitte aus Fliegenfischen entfernen ich finde es passt alles andere als hierrein!


----------



## Jens0883 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Äschen fischen mit der Pose*



fliegenfischer47 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Kann man den Beitrag bitte aus Fliegenfischen entfernen ich finde es passt alles andere als hierrein!



|muahah:|clown:
Schonmal auf´s Datum geschaut?


----------

